# Good ball to buy?



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

Bout to buy a new ball for indoor use only, any suggestions?

I'd like to keep price around $30. Thanks!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

If it's indoor only, then my big 3 are; Spalding, Molten, Baden.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Get one thats round...Don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks! Any model names? 

And I will make sure it's round lol


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

For your price range, the Molten GM7 is the ball I would go for. The BGE is another option. 

Baden Lexums might be out of your bracket, but they're nice basketballs. 

As for Spalding, they have so many varieties, you'd have to just go with what you liked the most.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I bought that a couple of weeks ago. Perfect for indoor play and it was $30.


----------



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

@Basel I'm looking at getting one step below your ball for $20. I was comparing the 2 and the only difference is which level of fake leather you wanna go with lol.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

People always go Spalding... smh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Because you can alternatives of superior quality for a cheaper price. 

Ya know, the usual?


----------



## True4031 (Sep 3, 2012)

If Spalding is good enough for the NBA it's good enough for me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> Because you can alternatives of superior quality for a cheaper price.
> 
> Ya know, the usual?


$30 isn't expensive to me so I'm good with it.


----------



## ohiohammer (Apr 1, 2013)

I would look at Baden as well. While the Contender is indoor/outdoor you'll have a hard time finding a better ball that can be used indoor for the money.


----------



## tomalter01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Buy a basketball then go NBA ball and cosco brand


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

You should be able to get a great Spalding basketball for $25.


----------



## alexander welch (Dec 4, 2020)

Wilson evolution is the best indoor basketball because of the richness of features and its premium quality material. BASKETBALL SCAN


----------

